# Gold Tip 30X or XXX weights for 3-D....Total arrow weight?



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

XXX - 422gr (120 nibs, 27 1/2" carbon, 2" blazers, pin nocks) = 283 fps from Vendetta XL 70 lbs @ 28 1/2" drawlength.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

XXX - 333 grains.....50 grains op front, pin nocks, and 3 Rayzr fletches - great flight out to 50 yards


----------



## Jeff Heeg (Nov 24, 2005)

Josh

My Triple Xs used last year in my Apex 7 for 3D

Set up with (4) 1.5 HP Vane Tec vanes
Gold Tip Pin nocks and bushings
Gold Tip 100 grain glue in point
Arrow length 27 1/4” 
Arrow weight 389

I was able to get 299 – 300 fps out of the A7, I had a good FOC and the arrows did very well for your normal wind conditions. 


I did switch to the Pro 22s for my monster for 3D in July 09


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 21, 2009)

30" 30x pros with 150gr tips, total weight 509 grains - 285 fps with Mathews Monster 6, 70/30 set at 66 lbs :smile:


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

*GT 30x*

28" shaft length, GT 30X with 120 grn in point/gt push in nock - total weight is 389 grains in a 65lb Bow madness xl, with 27" DL nock to berger hole... 282 fps


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

Just go to Goldtips web site they have a arrow weight/foc program that will tell you exactly what that arrow will weight.


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Just go to Goldtips web site they have a arrow weight/foc program that will tell you exactly what that arrow will weight.


Only problem with that is it doesn't allow you to put a glue in nib of any weight on the 30X and it doesn't have the XXX available to build.


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

XXX- 410gr 29" shaft 100gr NIB 2" blazer 283fps at 63lbs from Vendetta XL.
Tried 150gr NIBs and couldnt get it to tune.


----------



## Double B (Feb 20, 2007)

hophunt said:


> XXX - 422gr (120 nibs, 27 1/2" carbon, 2" blazers, pin nocks) = 283 fps from Vendetta XL 70 lbs @ 28 1/2" drawlength.


dont tell me that I just barely got a xforce slowed down enough and a vendetta xl ordered in 70 lbs planning on shooting 70 to, just shoot better with a lot of holding weight, but with a 30 in draw 280 has always been a prolbem, but 283 at 28.5 draw with that weight is strolling


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

Double B said:


> dont tell me that I just barely got a xforce slowed down enough and a vendetta xl ordered in 70 lbs planning on shooting 70 to, just shoot better with a lot of holding weight, but with a 30 in draw 280 has always been a prolbem, but 283 at 28.5 draw with that weight is strolling


30.5" draw at 63 lbs. I tried to use heavier nibs but just couldnt get that arrow to fly right at that length...good luck


----------



## snuffer358 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Xxx*

Xxx 26.5 in long 100 grain nibb 2in blazers pin nocks fly like darts pass 50 yds hoyt 737 28 in 67 lbs 283 fps


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

Double B said:


> dont tell me that I just barely got a xforce slowed down enough and a vendetta xl ordered in 70 lbs planning on shooting 70 to, just shoot better with a lot of holding weight, but with a 30 in draw 280 has always been a prolbem, but 283 at 28.5 draw with that weight is strolling


It is true. The V XL has surpassed all my expectations. I have talked with several people regarding the weight combinations for the triple x. Not sure why but lots of folks seem to be getting better tuning results with arrow weight at 400 - 420 grains. As with JakeEIB's setup (30" + DL) you may have to turn it down some. But then again, that's not such a bad problem to have! Kudos to PSE for such outstanding performance from a sub $700 bow!


----------



## 1tex3d (Jun 13, 2002)

Shooting the XXX's with 100 grain points 2"Fusion Vanes and Pin-nocks I believe my arrow is right at 27.5 inches long and is right at 400.5 grains. I am shooting an Athens eXceed at 28.5 inches 64lbs and getting 283fps.


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

XXX--- 398 grains,,,,94 grain tips/ made all to be exact weight..28 in overall..57 lb accomplice, 30 in. draw. 285 fps 3 in. fusion vanes
80 yd shots pinwheel twelves they are great..


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

A good friend of mine shoots 30X ultralights with a 100 gr tip. I think the total weight is around 380-390 with 2" blazers at 29". They shoot great and fly awesome.


----------

